# Baby Goat Won't Suck



## lwheelr

Our goat kidded yesterday. One of the two kids is smaller than the other, very weak, can't stand, won't nurse. We tried to get her to nurse repeatedly on the mom, but she just doesn't seem to have the instinct. The other one does, is up walking around and jumping a little this morning. 

The little one though, was down this morning - hubby thought she was dead, but she started bleating when we nudged her. She was extremely cold - we did put sweaters on them, but her body temperature was still very low.

We brought her in the house to warm her up, and made up some warm sugar water and enzymes to get into her fast. I'll give her colostrum on the next feeding, but felt that it was more important to get something in that would be absorbed even in her mouth.

She won't suck from a bottle, just clamps her jaws. So we pulled out a 10 CC syringe and just worked some into her mouth. She'll swallow occasionally, sometimes works her mouth, but not much at all. I got about three syringes of solution into her.

Any suggestions on what we can do to stimulate the sucking reflex so we can get this baby nursing? 

Also, any suggestions on keeping her warm so she can stay with mama?


----------



## jodief100

You are going to have to tube her.  

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=104889006202254


----------



## swest

I'm by NO means an expert in this area but it sounds like to me that she may be better off as a bottle baby. I would say your first priority should be to get some colostrum in her. What kind of nipples are you using? We've bottle raised several kids on purpose and have always had the best luck with the black #3 smaller of the two sizes sheep nipples from TSC. We always cut the hole just a hair larger to where it will drip when turned upside down. We place the nipples on the plastic soda bottles that you get in a 6 pack and give the regular vitamin D milk after Colostrum. What we do is hold their head and force the nipple into their mouth and gently squeeze a little milk into their mouth, they usually start sucking after the 2nd day, they're normally quick learners. If they dont swallow any milk continue using the syringe and continue trying with the bottle and nipple. It can be frustrating but she'll figure it out. Keep in mind we use this method on boer babys, smaller breeds may need smaller nipples, ones like you get in the infant section at your local Wal Mart. Good luck, keep us posted.  Oh, and she may be best inside till the temperature rises, we keep ours in my workshop addition with a temporary stall and a heat lamp.


----------



## lwheelr

Mom is a Nubian Boer Cross, whom we were told was bred to a Saanen, but she seems to have the dominant Boer features, so I am suspecting that the owner of the goat had her running with the Boer buck and didn't know which she bred to (not surprising, the person we got her from had sick and undernourished goats, they were not in good shape when we got them).

Her head is tiny though - much smaller than the other ones. We only had baby bottles, so that's what we've been using. We live clear out in the toolies, hope to get in to town today to get a regular sheep nipple.

She's sleeping now, I'll try feeding her again in an hour or so - trying to do so every two hours. That means we'll have to take her to town with us. But it is warmer in the car than in the garage turned barn.

It was -9 degrees this morning. The other kid is up, and warm. But I just can't put her back out there when she is so cold. I do want her with her mama if possible though. It is better for her, and better for Bonnie.


----------



## swest

I applaud you for putting in the effort, that's the first step and it sounds like she's in good hands. If you keep her warm and make sure she's getting fluids either from the syringe or the sheep nipple/ soda bottle you'll have her on her feet and sucking in no time.


----------



## ksalvagno

Until she is energetic and nursing, there is no way you can have her out with mom. I'm guessing you don't have BoSe? That is a selenium and vitamin E injection that is prescription through the vet. It sounds like she could really use a shot of it.

I would get the Pritchard nipple for her. It is a red nipple on a yellow screw base. It used to fit just fine on Coke bottles but not sure what it fits anymore. You cut the tip off and the milk pretty much free flows. Helps when they can't initially suckle.

Keep in mind that by the time this little one is going to be strong enough to be back out with mom, mom may not want anything to do with her.


----------



## swest

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Keep in mind that by the time this little one is going to be strong enough to be back out with mom, mom may not want anything to do with her.


+1


----------



## lwheelr

We did cut the hole bigger in the baby bottle nipple - heck, they aren't even big enough for human babies, let alone a goat baby that can't suck.


----------



## lwheelr

I went over to pet her a few minutes ago, and she started rooting! Woohoo!


So my son ran her out to mom, and got her nursing. He let her nurse, then brought her back in. We'll just keep taking her out to mom when she needs to feed, and starting tomorrow, we'll see if she can start staying out for an hour or two at a time.

In this climate, if we don't get her back with mom, she just can't stay out there by herself, even in the barn. It is just way too cold. And I don't want a house goat until spring!


----------



## rebelINny




----------



## AkTomboy

great job on the lil one I hope she keeps getting stronger


----------



## lwheelr

She's still having trouble nursing - she can't stand long enough, and gets tired of even holding her head up long enough to nurse, and Bonnie moves around a bit, expecting the baby to follow. So I have to help by holding Bonnie in place.

But the baby has been out in the barn since we got back from town about an hour ago, and is holding her temperature well anyway. We'll bring her in for the night, and take her out to nurse in the middle of the night, just to make sure she does not die of hypothermia in the middle of the night. It is supposed to get down to 20 below tonight, and since it has been about 10 below for most of the day, with the wind blowing hard, it probably will.

We decided to name the boy Blizzard, and the girl Winter.


----------

